# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Mbi njohjen e nje shteti

## KlaraPink

Eshte here e dyte qe postoj kete teme, derisa u mbyll tema. 

Athere a me tregoni se cfare duhet te bej nje shtet per te pranuar nje shtet tjeter?

Te ma shpjegoje sa me ne detaje ju lutem!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Perkufizmin e ka dhene nje here shume mire Uriel, tani nese nuk te ka mjaftuar perkufizimi, na thuaj sipas ciles teori e do te ta shpjegojme (sepse jane dy) dhe sipas cilit lloj e do njohjen, sepse jane disa...

----------


## KlaraPink

> Perkufizmin e ka dhene nje here shume mire Uriel, tani nese nuk te ka mjaftuar perkufizimi, na thuaj sipas ciles teori e do te ta shpjegojme (sepse jane dy) dhe sipas cilit lloj e do njohjen, sepse jane disa...


Une kerkoj cdo lloj teorie, pervec asaj tendes. Tani ik!

----------


## loneeagle

Shko ketu www.google.com edhe e gjen e lehte.

----------


## zari

Une sbeja detyrat e mija do bej tuat...........

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Une kerkoj cdo lloj teorie, pervec asaj tendes. Tani ik!


Sa krijese per te ardhur keq qe je! Ne rradhe te pare, di shume mire te le menjane idotsine dhe mungesen totale te edukates qe eshte si element biometrik te ty, dhe desha te te ndihmoja vertete, sepse e kam aq kulture qe t'i pergjigjem dikujt qe kerkon ndihme pavaresisht se sa i paedukate eshte. Dhe qe ta dish njehere e mire, nuk eshte teoria ime, por keto qe kerkon ti, i kam bere ne fakultet dhe i di ne maje te gishtave, dhe jo me kot desha te te informoja me gjate. Po nuk thone kot, njeriu i paedukate dhe injorant, behet mjet per te nxjerre ne pah kulturen e atij qe di te sillet edhe me kategori  plebejsh si puna jote.

----------


## KlaraPink

> Sa krijese per te ardhur keq qe je! Ne rradhe te pare, di shume mire te le menjane idotsine dhe mungesen totale te edukates qe eshte si element biometrik te ty, dhe desha te te ndihmoja vertete, sepse e kam aq kulture qe t'i pergjigjem dikujt qe kerkon ndihme pavaresisht se sa i paedukate eshte. Dhe qe ta dish njehere e mire, nuk eshte teoria ime, por keto qe kerkon ti, i kam bere ne fakultet dhe i di ne maje te gishtave, dhe jo me kot desha te te informoja me gjate. Po nuk thone kot, njeriu i paedukate dhe injorant, behet mjet per te nxjerre ne pah kulturen e atij qe di te sillet edhe me kategori  plebejsh si puna jote.


Mbarove pune ti, e? Tani mbathja me te katra!

----------


## benseven11

Te ma shpjegoje sa me ne detaje ju lutem![/QUOTE]

Nje shtet psh Shqiperia  voton ne OKB qe te njihet nje shtet tjeter si Kosova. 
Perse duhet te njihet?
1 Sepse Kosova ka nje territor dhe hapesire.
2,Ka kufinj territorial te njohur qe e ndan territorin e saj nga shtete komshinj.
3.Ka banore te perhershem te te njejtes kulture qe do te thote eshte komb.
4.Ka sistem arsimor,kultural dhe sportiv, te vetin.
5.Ka infrastrukture,sistem rrugor,telekomunikacion,urbanistike dhe sistem transporti.
6.Ka  qeveri dhe strukture shteterore teper te organizuar,qendrore dhe lokale.
7.Ka pushtet politik ne fuqi,forca politike opozitare,forca policore/ushtarake.
 8.Eshte shtet sovran,me fjale te tjera,shtetet e tjera nuk kane fuqi per ta drejtuar     kete shtet nga jashte.
9.Ka industrine/bujqesine,sistemin e biznesit dhe ate tregetar te vetin.
10.Ka sistem te vetin  ligjor, juridik dhe Median
11.Respektohen lirite dhe te drejtat e njeriut.

----------

